# Finally



## CMLandscaping (Oct 15, 2006)

Finally a plowable snow event in SE CT and another round expected finally the money payup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah lucky you guys. What town are you in. I heard the max accum was like 1.5"-2".

I guess theyre saying a quick 1-2 tonight.


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

Just got back in myself. Got just over 4 hours in with the town today. Not much, but I'll take anything at this point.


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

Not a single flake in Western Ma.....


----------



## east end turf (Jan 24, 2006)

I Am On Eastern Longisland We Got 2" And Then Rain We Got To Plow And Salt Its About Time!!!


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

We didn't even see a flake in Naugatuck. Nothing.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

You lucky SOB! J/K! We were supposed to have 1-2" last night, ended up with nothing, not even a dusitng!:crying:


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

Well it's snowing now, and it was supposed to rain first. The rain never happened, so maybe we will get 2 inches.


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

Nothing in my area :crying:


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

let it snow let it snow on my knees


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Nothing here Naugatuck,CT


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

It felt great to get out today, but to be honest after waiting for snow and winter to finally show up I am kind of out of my winter mind set. If it is going to be a crappy, snowless winter it might as well start to get nice out. I'm ready to start laying pavers, sod and doing fert apps. It won't be long now boys. It was still great to get out though!


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

thank god i got out to plow started about 8pm last night and just got in at 11;30am now i hope thay pay up nowpayup


----------

